# Considering making some money on the weekends.



## Judd (May 24, 2010)

My daughter plays fastpitch softball and we spend almost every weekend at the ballpark. I have been taking pictures of her team, and have decided I want to try to make some money while I am there. Hey, travel ball is expensive and I need to make some extra $$ where I can 

I have a Canon 50D with 2 lenses, one is a EFS 18-55 and the other is an EFS 55-250.

I dont really have alot of experience, and I started a thread critiquing my shots over here 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...wb-shots-fastpitch-softball-cc-need-help.html


My idea is to take pictures, hand out business cards to all the parents with a web site to view pictures, then use smugmug as the commerce platform.


The way I see it, is I don't have much to loose, except time. And since I am at the park anyway, why not? As far as the parents go, if they don't like the pictures, they don't have to buy. It's not like they hired me to do a wedding and I botched it. Plus, it gives me practice, and maybe I'll be real good by July/August at the end of the season.


----------



## gsgary (May 24, 2010)

I had a look and can't see any of the shots selling, Maybe in a few years time


----------



## pbelarge (May 24, 2010)

Judd said:


> Hey, travel ball is expensive and I need to make some extra $$ where I can
> 
> I have a Canon 50D with 2 lenses, one is a EFS 18-55 and the other is an EFS 55-250.
> 
> ...


 

Judd
There are many on this site who cannot stand when someone who is new to photography all of a sudden thinks they are good enough to '_go pro'. _Going pro basically means selling one's goods, whatever those goods may be.


I can emphasize with you about the costs of bringing children up, especially with traveling teams and other extra ciricular activities.

Your photos on the other thread need some work. If you are going to do yourself, your child and the potential customers a service, you need improvement. In your case, as fast as is possible. 

1. you need to know your equipment
2. you need to know more about photography
3. you need to be able to anticipate what the players may be about to do, which means you need to understand the sport better. This way you can position yourself.

4. If you are going to make a go of this, you are no longer a spectator of your daughter's outings, you are now a photographer....a whole different mindset..

This may be enough for you to think about for now, maybe more later.

Good luck regardless of what you choose to do!!!


----------



## Browncoat (May 24, 2010)

After viewing your shots, I agree with the above responses.   I don't usually like to critique the work of others, but when there's money involved, it's a whole new ballgame (pardon the pun).

Selling your work puts you in a whole new league, and you're not ready yet.  Sports photography is difficult and while it doesn't *require* specialized gear, you don't see many serious photographers on the sidelines of any sporting event without huge telephoto lenses for a reason.

Sports photography is all about making the viewer feel as if they are a part of the action taking place.  Your shots are way too far away and capture more of the background and playing field than what's going on.  

If it's me, and I'm going to pay for photos of my kid playing ball, I want to know it's my kid.  She's #17, the pitcher.  Show me pics of her winging that ball in there while biting her lip and nearly throwing her arm out of socket.  Show me that big number on her back after she just ripped one into the outfield while at bat.  How about a face-full of dirt as she's sliding into 3rd base on a squeeze play?  I don't want to see the cars in the parking lot, or the girl picking her nose in the outfield.


----------



## gsgary (May 24, 2010)

Here is a selection that i have shot and printed on site at events to give you an idea of what Browncoat is saying
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Sports-Portfolio/CustomName0121-after/568968720_NTDcw-L.jpg

http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Sports-Portfolio/Image00097/138576468_nSZYc-L.jpg

http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Sports-Portfolio/BE0C0648-01crop/112901631_n9eq9-L.jpg

http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Sports-Portfolio/be0c3505-after/568919592_MiKbu-L.jpg


----------



## Browncoat (May 24, 2010)

Great pics, Gary...that's exactly what I was talking about!

:thumbup:


----------



## pbelarge (May 24, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Here is a selection that i have shot and printed on site at events to give you an idea of what Browncoat is saying
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Sports-Portfolio/CustomName0121-after/568968720_NTDcw-L.jpg
> 
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Sports-Portfolio/Image00097/138576468_nSZYc-L.jpg
> ...


 
Did you shoot those with "EFS 18-55 and the other is an EFS 55-250"

Where were you standing? 

How did you know to locate yourself for the shots?

What camera settings?

With the above lenses what are here best chances at similar results as above or the best results she can expect with her talent and equipment?

What would you study, glancing back at your beginning and knowing what you know today?


----------



## gsgary (May 24, 2010)

No these were shot with a 300mmF2.8L 
Knowing the sport helps a lot with positioning, i shoot lots of horses because my partner rides so i know quite a bit about horses and what to look for, when your in the ring with them you have to know exactly where they will go because its not funny when they hit you. shooting sport is all about position and timing. Settings can vary from shoot to shoot when shooting horses i never go below F4 for DOF to get rider and horse, football, rugby i will shoot at F2.8 to isolate the player, my main camera will be set on manual with the 300mm lens and other will be on Aperture priority with 70-200 so i can just pick it up and shoot, with those lenses i wouldn't be able to get the same shots mainly because i would not be able to shoot at F2.8 at 250mm i would be at F5.6 which makes a big difference, the only sport i shoot at F5.6 is cricket because i am shooting at 600mm with a 2x extender
the best thing to concentrate on is focus and getting blur free shots with interesting angles getting down low to shoot can make a big differenced to a shot like this http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Grove-and-Rufford-Hunt-point-2/Image00025/577225128_Ve48N-L.jpg


----------



## Judd (May 24, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a selection that i have shot and printed on site at events to give you an idea of what Browncoat is saying
> ...




I assume some of those ??? are for me?

I used the 55-250 lens the whole time. I played with ISO the entire time as the clouds kept coming and going. cant remember the other settings. You guys are going to kill me for this... I will be honest, its not my camera, I bought it for my wife (which makes me a guy BTW pbelarge):  ) I have her set it up, and I go take pictures . She wont stand in the heat... so I do it

I pretty much had no choice where to stand. For some shots, (on one field)the 1st base fence did not go all the way down so I was able to stand on a berm and was able to get a little closer. Then I switched to the outfield moving from left field to right field

I cropped a couple. is this better as far as not getting the parking lot? I know the pictures are not that focused and sharp.







That one I wanted to leave the coach in it. That was a bad throw to 3rd that allowed the runner to get up and go home and you can tell the coach is excited about something !!






I thought this was a pretty good picture. There seems to be good detail but its grainy. Is this what is considered noise? What causes that?

Theres a couple more, I made a new album for the cropped ones

Test - JuddGA's Photos


I appreciate the advise. This weekend my DD is off. I am sure I can find something to shoot. I will practice more on quality, then quantity.

BTW, I do know the sport pretty well and can anticipate most plays. Part of the problem is when I am focused on the batter, and she clocks one to right field, I am trying to catch her hitting, then catch the outfielder catch the ball. If I am behind the fence, that means I am zoomed in on something 200+ feet away, then trying to catch something 40 feet away 2 seconds later.

Guess I need to focus on one player and hope she makes a play !!!

I switched between auto focus and manual focus. Any suggestions there?



Please don't feel bad about criticizing my work constructively. If I dont know it stinks, I cant make it better can i?

I am going to do alot of reading and playing with my camera


Thank you


----------



## Judd (May 24, 2010)

gsgary said:


> the best thing to concentrate on is focus and getting blur free shots with interesting angles getting down low to shoot can make a big differenced to a shot like this http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Grove-and-Rufford-Hunt-point-2/Image00025/577225128_Ve48N-L.jpg




I agree and that is what I am going to work on. BTW your pictures look great. Actually I have seen a lot of great pictures on this site.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 24, 2010)

GO FOR IT!

As you say yourself, if the parents don't like the shots they don't have to buy them. The rest is pure BS.

There is plenty of room in the photo world for everyone who knows how to sell. And if you can't sell, it doesn't matter how good you are, does it? So don't worry too much about the pros, the pseudo pros and the just jealous who wouldn't even shoot the stuff you shoot.

Just go for it and best of luck to you!


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (May 24, 2010)

Sorry dude, but none of the shots you (the OP) presented are compelling, certainly not for money.

Practice, practice, practice.

As they say in the real estate game it's location, location, location, the same can be said for good sport photography..... you just have to add in timing, isolation, viewer involvement, competitor expression and spot on focus.  None of these have been met.

That's not to be said that it can't be done by the OP, but certainly not at this level.


----------



## Derrel (May 24, 2010)

Your softball photos are not all that good. But that will not preclude you from trying to sell the images to parents,family, coaches, and those associated with the team. For people who have an emotional or family attachment, or on especially poignant moments or plays, technical quality of the images is seldom the first,or even second,concern. If you work at it, you will get better and better.


----------



## KmH (May 24, 2010)

+1, go for it.

I can tell you from experience though that selling action sports photos online is likely to cost you more than you make and if you start selling, the league may want a cut too.

The money is in T&I shoots (Team and Individual).


----------



## Johnboy2978 (May 24, 2010)

I think you'll be rather hard pressed to make much coin from these.  If anything, there basically a bunch of snapshots.  If you're just doing it for fun, you might try bundling them and selling a package of 50 random 4x6 shots from each game for $10 or something, kind of a keepsake.  The more you shoot, the better they'll look.  After a couple of games, if you don't get any takers, you could tell parents that you'll post them to photobucket or some free site and they can browse and buy a bundle if they want instead of trying to continue getting them printed.  Just an idea.


----------



## DanEitreim (Jun 5, 2010)

Remember, ESP! *E*xpressions *S*ell *P*ortraits. You have to get to a position  where you are seeing the faces, even of someone sliding into base. Zoom  in closer too!


----------



## Judd (Jun 7, 2010)

well I kind of gave up on trying to make money, as I have much to learn. I may be wrong but it seems like action shots are kind of hard to take.   Clouds come and go, trying to be in the right spot, etc. My trial at smugmug ended today, so its either pay up, or forget it. I have been reconsidering trying to sell based on emotion. If I have a picture of Jenny sliding into home, it may still be worth something as I am the only one with a photo of it??

That is not to say I am not practicing and improving. I bought a field guide for the 50D, that is much better than the manual. I am also considering a book that is highly suggested here, I think it is called understanding exposure.

This last weekend I focused on home plate for a while. I missed a field umpire caught off guard that was backing up rather fast to get in position for a play at 2nd. He wound up doing a complete backwards somersault, jumping up and  waving his hands safe. he got a full round of applauds.

Really trying to get the exposure angle right. I have learned as I zoom in, my aperture goes up. DOH! I need to keep a rather high shutter speed to catch the action, so that leaves me with just ISO.

I got about 400 shots from a game on Friday that I need to look through and see if there are any that are TPF worthy !!! Well I know one is special, thats my DD who doesnt get to play much, got a chance to start and got a double with an RBI !!


----------



## Judd (Jun 7, 2010)

If I do decide to make a go of it, should I edit pictures  like cropping before uploading? Or just make a note on the home page that all files are  xxx by xxx size and can be cropped, touched up, etc (by myself or the purchaser) while maintaining image quality?

I have started shooting in RAW FYI


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2010)

Crop, edit and only put sellable photos up online. In other words, if it isn't in focus it's not sellable. If there are no faces in the shot, it's not sellable.


----------

